
Blocking 500M Users Is Easier Than Complying with Europe’s New Rules - poster123
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-25/blocking-500-million-users-is-easier-than-complying-with-gdpr
======
dv_dt
Going out of business is easier than staying in business too.

------
foobarbazetc
It’s really not though.

